# Android Market Button Color Fixer



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

I don't know if it bothers anyone else, but if you browse the market from the web, all the buttons are grayed out for INSTALL/PURCHASED/BUY $...etc making it harder to know which you already have without reading them.

Anyways, I wrote a small userjs/greasemonkey script to change them back to how they used to be (the default cyan color) if you don't have them installed.

Works with firefox with greasemonkey, tampermonkey in chrome or works in Opera with userjs built into it. Probably works in whatever IE uses, but beats me what that would be.

*Greasemonkey/TamperMonkey version:*
http://pastie.org/pr...mrjtwmt02kjnega (link to the script)

*Opera version:*
http://pastie.org/private/7my2gutx9gwr6kzi4gd15w (user css)
http://pastie.org/private/mpajvoxb6qvvv2jqrsj1a (user js)

How they look afterwards (they were all gray before):


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

SUPER DOPE! setting it up with chromium now...







TYVM.


----------

